# NASA Blue marbel Wooden map done with badog CNC artisan *amazing*



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

I found this awesome article about this dedicated guy who did an awesome wooden map for earth day, I thought I'd share with you. I know it's not my work but it's finished project, with pics and good discription.

"45 years ago, on the very first Earth Day millions of humans decided to stand up for their planet. They joined force against pollution, deforestation, pesticides and oil spills … issues that continue to resonate with us today. Since we all have to care about this planet that we are living in, I wanted to make a wooden world map and do something to raise awareness and to show that we are all responsible whether is in your city, in your neighborhood or in your own life to protect our beloved earth from any kind of harm.

So for this occasion I wanted contribute with something I’m good at, and what I’m good at is creating something from pieces of materials with CNC machining.
My ide a was to engraving a 2.5D world map on a piece of wood, but this is not that impressive right? You are probably saying this has been done a million times and is not that original of an idea. But to that i say to you: What if the world map is a high resolution detailed height map from the Blue marble NASA project map? That would be awesome. In order to make my projet more realistic i thought that i would go to the NASA website and check out what height maps they had for the earth. In eessence, use NASA records to sculpt the earth correctly and with realistic details. For who doesn’t know what it is, this is a small definition:
NASA’s “Blue Marble” pictures of Earth show each month of the year 2004 to illustrate changes in snow cover and vegetation.

I got so pissed and I almost to tears, I’m not going to make it to 22 April, the wood warped and I ripped through, I went too deep and ruined it, good thing it didn’t touch table and smoke the motors and burn down the whole garage. I gathered myself and redid it. Broken wooden world map.
Today I’m going to present to you my 22 hours’ worth of machine work with a Badog artisan CNC, thanks to my friend André who let me use everything, from his awesome kit to his garage to his cold beers . It took me 3 weeks to finish completely the NASA world map , I transformed the image into a heightmap with BMP2CNC software, then engraved the piece of wood, balsa wood. I used 2 tools one for rough and one for fin: rough was 10mm flat and the fine was a 3mm tapered ball mill. Rough took to 6 hours and fine took to 16 hours, with a 4.5kw Badog head. This is the best work I’ve ever done, dedicated to earth. I thought I share it with you although I didn’t make it to the deadline."

what a cool guy and what a masterpiece!! would you buy it?and how much would you price it? I'll leave you with the awesome images.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's pretty impressive.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That is pretty neat but I probably couldn't afford to buy it. I would love to have one.


----------



## chuckycheese (May 4, 2016)

Amazing.. stuff like this is inspiring.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That's pretty impressive.


Yes awesome, CNCs are very precise especially this Badog CNC.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

chuckycheese said:


> Amazing.. stuff like this is inspiring.


I agree with you, hope it inspires people here in the forum to work hard then post their work more.:grin:


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

It is impressive the detail that CNC can do. I have wanted to get into CNC for some time but do not have the shop space (2 car shared garage). That is about to change. I have a contract on a home in middle GA that has a 765 sq. ft. mostly unfinished walkout basement that will become my dedicated shop. My son that lives just 10 minutes away from the new place and has an oversized 1 car garage sized shop so between the two us, we will have plenty of room for a CNC plus a lot of other full sized woodworking tools that I never had room for. He has experience programming 2 axis CNC during his Air Force tenure so between the two of us, we should be able to figure it out. I hope to get good enough to turn it into a small side business to help fund my retirement in 4 years.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

That is awesome. I would buy it in a heartbeat if the price were right.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

richjh said:


> It is impressive the detail that CNC can do. I have wanted to get into CNC for some time but do not have the shop space (2 car shared garage). That is about to change. I have a contract on a home in middle GA that has a 765 sq. ft. mostly unfinished walkout basement that will become my dedicated shop. My son that lives just 10 minutes away from the new place and has an oversized 1 car garage sized shop so between the two us, we will have plenty of room for a CNC plus a lot of other full sized woodworking tools that I never had room for. He has experience programming 2 axis CNC during his Air Force tenure so between the two of us, we should be able to figure it out. I hope to get good enough to turn it into a small side business to help fund my retirement in 4 years.


Cool, I wish good luck, it's a solid plan, CNC machine can get your money back easely just from selling designs let alone making some pieces with it, they can almost do it all and it's has a big market, but a CNC to a CNC differs, Chinese routers suck, don't let the low price tempt you, this Badog artisan 22 who did the work is incredible, that's my dream machine, the precision and the power that it has is something else and it's very big, I have the badog X2 model, It's the best in Europe and one of the best in the world, simply it's swiss made. I think it can be shipped to the US if you consider one of these in the future


----------

